# Poppy Patch Not That Innocent- Day 145 "IN LABOR NOW"



## MAW (Oct 13, 2011)

Well this is my last doe to kid for this year. She is a FF, I'm thinking a single. Ligs are gone as of this morning. Can't remember who, but someone on TGS owns Notty's Dam, Poppy Patch BAM Naughty Bonnie. I'm hoping for a :kidred: out of Notty, so think pink


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

*Re: Poppy Patch Not That Innocent- Day 145*

Thinking :kidred: :kidred: !! She's a pretty girl. Happy kidding!


----------



## MAW (Oct 13, 2011)

*Re: Poppy Patch Not That Innocent- Day 145*

Thank you :thumbup: Notty is now in early labor, babies soon I hope.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

HEY!! MINE TO! Sissy is a ff also and has been going on all day. Good luck to you and your goat, and hope it goes faster then mine is lol


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

Safe kidding! :stars: Hope you get your :kidred:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Thinking PINK! :greengrin: Who's she bred to?


----------



## Shazzles (Apr 28, 2012)

:kidred: :kidred: for you I hope!!


----------



## MAW (Oct 13, 2011)

Notty was bred to KW Farms BB Captain Buck, and the babies look just like dad.Chamoise with some white. I forgot to check for blue eyes. She had twins, one buck and one doe kid. Mom and babies are doing great. So my kidding season is over for this year, and I can get some sleep  I hope you all have a wonderful kidding season. I'll look forward to following your threads and seeing your new babies.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Adorable!! Congrats!


----------



## MAW (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks Kylee :thumb:


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

Beautiful! Congratulations on your :kidred: :kidblue:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Adorable! Congrats!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

:leap: Congratulations!! Beautiful babies  :stars:


----------



## MAW (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks everyone :hug:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumb: You're welcome!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How adorable...congrats...


----------

